# Where to get a good hive tool



## MethowKraig (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm not talking a strange design. Just the old standard.

Seems like the quality of steel has gotten worse over the years. Used to be able to pry a pickup out of a ditch with one. Now they are so soft you can hardly pry a frame without them bending.


----------



## Henry Cardwell (Mar 3, 2013)

I have one from Kelley's that I have been using for 3 years now. It doesn't show any signs of wear, plus it was only 8 dollars.


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

Check out ours.
We use hardened tool steel.


----------



## Hawkster (Apr 16, 2010)

I have some Maxant tools and they last for as long as I can find them. they do seem to hide very well however since they disappear regularly


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

What are you talking about Kraig? I haven't bent or broke a hive tool in ages and I use mine almost all year around. The only tool I have ever broke was one of those flat J hook kind.

So, what are you talking about?


----------



## gscforester (Jan 26, 2013)

Funny story about hive tools here. I had just ordered a bunch of random stuff from Mann Lake including a spare hive tool, only the economy model. All this was in a spare room in my house when we began installing laminate flooring in our living room. I grabbed the hive tool (too lazy to find my real prybar, lol) to pry off the base trim to remove carpeting as well as the tack strips underneath and to my surprise it held up great. I have never had to pry on a beehive anywhere near the force it takes to remove trim, so thumbs up on this tool.


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

I like the red mann lake style! I ran I've one on lime rock and its still good!


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

If any one knows where to get one like below except in 9" I would appreciate letting me know where to get them. I'm down to my last one and it's been with me since I started.

http://www.mannlakeltd.com/mm5/merc...&Screen=SRCH&sType=1&Search=+tools#!HD-570/0/


----------



## MethowKraig (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm with Hawkster: biggest problem is they hide well.

Be nice if they had a ring tone, so you could find them in the grass with your cell phone.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Home Depot sells them as a pry bar for trim removal and made in the USA. They are a medium blue color which would be hard to loose in the grass.


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

I am starting my second year with two from Kelley's neither one looks used much less damaged. and yes they have been used.


----------



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

MethowKraig said:


> I'm with Hawkster: biggest problem is they hide well.
> 
> Be nice if they had a ring tone, so you could find them in the grass with your cell phone.


Mine are now flourescent orange.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I carry a spray can of yellow paint and paint my hive tools every now and then. I also avoid laying my hive tool down lest it get lost. I put it in my back pocket when not in use in the bee yard. When I get into the truck it goes into the door pocket. It has been a while since I lost a hive tool. I always have three or four in the truck.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Stick on a small piece of vehicle reflective tape commonly sold in auto parts stores.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

I have been losing hive tools for a very long time. I just bought three to scatter with my last order. Now, Friday I was working thru a yard and my hive tool disappeared! I searched the area completey, no tall grass to lose it in. I finally figured out that if I want it, I will have to go thru those wrapped hives again to find it. That is why you always have an extra. A magnetic holster on the belt is the best answer and always put it back, never lay it down. Then you just cut up truck seats~~!


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Vance G said:


> That is why you always have an extra. A magnetic holster on the belt is the best answer and always put it back, never lay it down. Then you just cut up truck seats~~!


Magnetic holster? Now your talking. No propolis filled pockets. You've got my imagination going now.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Turn the hook towards yourself and you won't cut up seats.

I had my hive tool in my back pocket last week and went back in the house. I forgot it was there until I sat down in my chair in the living room and felt it there. Didn't cut the seat.


----------



## VolunteerK9 (Aug 19, 2011)

sqkcrk said:


> I put it in my back pocket when not in use in the bee yard. When I get into the truck it goes into the door pocket.


I just have to remember that it comes out before I sit in the truck. Mine politely punched a nice hole in my seat so now I put in the truck toolbox as Im getting ungeared.


----------



## Cub (Feb 14, 2013)

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Dasco-Pro-2-Piece-Pry-Bar-Set/22734155

I just picked up this set for $7.47. That's cheaper than most 'hive tools' online, plus no shipping costs. And, you get a bonus mini bar. All made in America.


----------



## Riskybizz (Mar 12, 2010)

Cub

Thanks for the post thats a great deal and like you said you get an extra pry bar ! And made in the USA ! Whats this world coming to??


----------



## Slow Modem (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm going to order a couple of these to keep in my pockets so the hive tools will stick onto the outside of the suit:

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200328225_200328225


----------



## mathesonequip (Jul 9, 2012)

mann lake has the stainless steel ones on this weeks bee blast sale.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

It seems like every time I lose mine, the lawn mower does a fine job of finding it!


----------



## Javin007 (Mar 14, 2013)

Vance G said:


> Then you just cut up truck seats~~!


LMAO! So I'm not the only one...


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Cub, 

That's the tool I was speaking of. Dang nice tool.


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

Slow Modem said:


> I'm going to order a couple of these to keep in my pockets so the hive tools will stick onto the outside of the suit:
> 
> http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200328225_200328225


Use these, they have plenty of holding power. I tried them.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/10-Pcs-Disc...633?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f2314ed21


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Javin007 said:


> LMAO! So I'm not the only one...


Never cut a seat in 30 years.


----------



## Javin007 (Mar 14, 2013)

sqkcrk said:


> Never cut a seat in 30 years.


Good for you.


----------



## bhfury (Nov 25, 2008)

Love it!!


----------



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

Most of the regular pry bars that I've found in hardware stores seem to be too thick (to me) for slipping between boxes. I started out with the KW tool from Kelleys and love it (my mentor used one and I followed his lead). Kinda pricey so if you're prone to losing lots of hive tools you might not want to go this route. I lost my first one (had some regular pry bars on hand as back-ups), ordered another one, then found the lost one!  It has a thin edge that slips nicely between boxes and is strong enough to break them apart...the hook is great for lifting frames from the boxes.









Ed


----------



## RiodeLobo (Oct 11, 2010)

Intheswamp said:


> Most of the regular pry bars that I've found in hardware stores seem to be too thick (to me) for slipping between boxes.


A couple of seconds on a grinder or belt sander fixes that fast.


----------



## ribbit (May 3, 2011)

Intheswamp said:


> Most of the regular pry bars that I've found in hardware stores seem to be too thick (to me) for slipping between boxes. I started out with the KW tool from Kelleys and love it (my mentor used one and I followed his lead). Kinda pricey so if you're prone to losing lots of hive tools you might not want to go this route. I lost my first one (had some regular pry bars on hand as back-ups), ordered another one, then found the lost one!  It has a thin edge that slips nicely between boxes and is strong enough to break them apart...the hook is great for lifting frames from the boxes.
> 
> View attachment 4719
> 
> ...



I really like this hive tool as well.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

Slow Modem said:


> I'm going to order a couple of these to keep in my pockets so the hive tools will stick onto the outside of the suit:
> 
> http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200328225_200328225


I use these to pull the "juice" can out of packages.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Intheswamp said:


> Ed


An outstanding tool and only Kelly's has it...... does it all......


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Slow Modem said:


> I'm going to order a couple of these to keep in my pockets so the hive tools will stick onto the outside of the suit:
> 
> http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200328225_200328225


You can also get a hive tool sheath from brushy that works very well. I went through several hives tools a year because I could never find them. I've had this tool now for two years!


----------



## johng (Nov 24, 2009)

I like the longer hive tool sold by Kelly's it is made with good quality steel. It's plenty strong enough. I try to make it a habit of never setting it down, if I'm not using it I try to always put it in my back pocket. If it's not in my back pocket I always leave it stuck in the heat shield on my smoker. Cutting a hole in my truck seat is one fear I have. I have cut the seat on my little forklift.


----------

